# Old town predator kayak



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with them and can give a review? They look like nice kayaks. Wondering if they are comfortable and if you're able to stand in them. This will probably be my next yak purchase.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought a predator pdl last thanksgiving online. It's an amazing kayak. Very stable very fishable. Don't know if you looking at the pedal drive or not but the control with the pedal drive is amazing. I can comfortably cruise at a bit over 3 mph with very little effort. Top speed for me is 5 mph. Lots of storage and lot of mounting options. Guarantee you'll love it.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

They legit for sure !


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Horrible keel for rivers but good for lakes. Looks like a nice kayak though.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> Horrible keel for rivers but good for lakes. Looks like a nice kayak though.


What do you mean? What makes them horrible for rivers?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

It has a very pronounced keel. That makes it more difficult to turn especially in current. That type of keel does make for good tracking and speed though. It would work for a river but it would not be ideal. It seems to be a better flatwater boat imho. Hopefully other who have paddled it will chime in on the tracking.







here is another more experienced paddlers opinion on the predator.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

For river fishing I would say the predator mx might be the way to go.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ErieEye said:


> For river fishing I would say the predator mx might be the way to go.


Thanks! Someone messaged me and said the exact same thing. I'll look into that one. I really would love a Jackson but they are just so much money and field and stream doesn't carry them. I was planning on using the F&S card to purchase the new yak. 

Does anybody know if Great Miami outfitters does any kind of financing?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

ErieEye said:


> For river fishing I would say the predator mx might be the way to go.


The mx version does a smaller keel and is why they consider it the mixed water version i believe.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I don't fish rivers often at all. But if I did a lot I wouldn't use my hobie I think I would opt for the diablo amigo. Company out of Texas. Kayaks look awesome. 999.99$ add the chair paddle and skeg total is like 1282.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

A Coosa HD can't be that much price difference than the Predator right ?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> A Coosa HD can't be that much price difference than the Predator right ?


I think the coosa HD is $1,799.00 at great Miami outfitters.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Take a look at the Feelfree Lure 11.5, similar configuration, comparable size, same price range as the Predator, better seat, and I believe the pedal module can be bought later for the new models. Fish mine on any inland lake, nearshore Erie, and flows as high as 700 on the Grand in the fall with no problems. Even have been standing up fly fishing from it on inland lakes this spring!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I think the coosa HD is $1,799.00 at great Miami outfitters.


Looks like the predator is on the $1400 range. If you wait till the end of the year you should be able to score an HD for around 20% off. If you really want the Jackson Brad buy the Jackson even if it means waiting. You'll be happier in the long run!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're into fishing rivers and are open to options, consider the SuperFishal SUP. That's what I've been paddling for the last few years and it's DREAMY. The absolute most stable standing platform, while still being very agile and Coosa-like on a river.
Here's some reviews:
http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review/123-jackson-kayak-superfishal

*From the article:*
*A River Fisherman's SUP*
I was skeptical, at first, about how useful a standup paddle board could actually be for day to day use. It seemed more suited to playing and exercising on flatwater and some saltwater applications; not practical in a River Stalker's world. After borrowing a friend's SUPerFISHal for a test run, I was so blown away by it's practicality, simplicity and general "fishability" I ordered one the next day. After putting it through grueling shallow water creeks, swift rivers, and windy salt flats, I can say that it is my new favorite river fishing craft. The SUPerFISHal handles moving water well, offers extraordinary stability and features a simplistic, useful layout tailored to a spartan style of fishing. 

Stability is unparalleled. Standing and fishing is the norm in today's kayak fishing world, but it takes a fair amount of skill and athletic ability. The SUPerFISHal offers such stability that the heavy set and less gifted, such as myself, can stand and fish with ease. Not only can I stand, but I stand all day long through all water types. I have even taken on class II rapids while standing. The layout is simple, spartan and everything you need built in. The front deck attachment is the star of the show. It features rod holders, tackle and gear storage and a paddle stager all in one. The rod tubes allow you to run your rod tips into the tubes that not only securely holds them in place, but protects the guides and tips from breakage; a common occurrence when river fish or currents push you into a cut bank. The paddle stager features an angled slot that holds the blade, keeping your paddle at an easy to reach 35 degree angle. The transition between reaching for the paddle and reaching for a rod is seamless. As for storage, the front deck has two tension straps and a criss-crossed bungee system and the back deck features a tension strap for a bulky item or crate. 

The SUPerFISHal handles moving water much like it's sit on top cousin, the Coosa. Much like the Coosa it is ultra responsive. Minute paddle strokes can quickly move the boat allowing you to nimbly navigate rock strewn rivers and hit every good location as you float down a river. It handles class I and II rapids with surprising ease; even while standing up. The only fault in moving water is the low-volume hull can dig in on vertical descents. The boat does get blown around by the wind, without the fins installed, but that comes with a near keel-less boat. 

The SUPerFISHal adapts the stand up paddleboard craze to freshwater by providing a strong, rotomolded crossover that truly bridges the gap between a sit on top and a standup paddleboard. It's simple, utilitarian layout perfectly fits the spartan angler who wants to carry a couple of rods and a small amount of gear."

"


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> If you're into fishing rivers and are open to options, consider the SuperFishal SUP. That's what I've been paddling for the last few years and it's DREAMY. The absolute most stable standing platform, while still being very agile and Coosa-like on a river.
> Here's some reviews:
> http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review/123-jackson-kayak-superfishal
> 
> ...


You know, those paddelboards have caught my attention. They do seem pretty cool.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

That's why I said diablo amigo. It's like a hybrid kayak paddle board!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

freshwaterexperience said:


> That's why I said diablo amigo. It's like a hybrid kayak paddle board!


I did google that one too.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> You know, those paddelboards have caught my attention. They do seem pretty cool.


I know for a fact that GMO has one of the Superfishals from last year for sale for a good bit off retail. Saw it few weeks ago.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on the MX 

And now the project begins. 

Modifications incoming soon!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats ! Looks like a nice boat !


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

NICE!!! Congrats, man. You're gonna have a blast in that boat!


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

You are gonna love that seat!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The seat is nice I have the same one of very similar in my Big Game II. I'm pretty sure it's a very similar boat. I really like mine and I'm sure you will like yours.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. I know I'll love it! It feels luxurious compared to what I used to have lol. 

If anybody has a predator, post a pic of your upgrades. I'm trying to find some ideas. I think I'm gonna get my hands on some ram tubes and clamps so I can attach them to the bar behind my seat. I'm trying not to drill holes in this yak.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like a nice yak. Can't wait to see what you think of it when you get it on the water.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

What a great night out for the first time on this thing. Since the river flows are flooded, I had to take this out to a local lake. 










First fish in the new yak. Here's to many more. 










What I love about this kayak is how it turns on a dine with no issues. I hardly have to paddle to get up to good speed, and how stable it in standing in. I had no issues at all. 

I'm blown away. I've been missing out on this since I first started kayak fishing. 

Also was treated to a great sunset tonight. 










I do however need a new paddle because I sit much higher above the water than I did my previous kayak. Does anybody have any recommendations on a good paddle for this boat?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice job today! I like the bending branches slice glass solo paddle. It is great for a wider kayak and seat in high position. It comes in 260 or 280.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice Brad! I remember feeling exactly the same when I upgraded ... man I've been missing out ! It's not even remotely the same experience when you paddle a high end kayak. Makes the trip so much more fun !
As far as paddle I'd def recommend bending branches as well. They have few different models to choose from depending on weight. Lighter equals more expensive. I have the Angler Classic and it's a mid level version and does a fine job. You'll want something in the 250-260 range. 
Also let me recommend AustinKayak.com for the paddle... you can use one of their 15% off coupons and no tax/free shipping. You will need to call them to order the 260 length and they will take care of ya! Fantastic operation out there and you won't find the paddle cheaper OTD IMO. 
Let us know how goes once you get on the river !


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said. 
REALLY glad you went with the MX. The normal Predator has a very pronounced front keel that would prohibit that wonderful "turn on a dime" feeling. In my opinion, the Predator MX is the best kayak that Old Town has ever designed by a LONG shot.
And you shouldn't have to drill any holes ever. That thing has so many spots for track mounts, your possibilities are endless.
Have fun, dude!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Yea I'm really glad I got the MX model. I actually don't like the center console on the other predators. I love the extra deck space to stand in. Also, everybody I've asked about paddles has recommended bending branches brand. I guess that's what I'll be going with.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Yea I'm really glad I got the MX model. I actually don't like the center console on the other predators. I love the extra deck space to stand in. Also, everybody I've asked about paddles has recommended bending branches brand. I guess that's what I'll be going with.



CONGRATS on a fine floating machine. I agree about center consoles - I love the leg room and deck space as well. I still can't view pix but it sounds like ya made a good choice.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Took everybody's advice and went with a bending branches angler classic paddle in 260 cm size. Thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Took everybody's advice and went with a bending branches angler classic paddle in 260 cm size. Thanks for everybody's help.
> 
> View attachment 239917


I'm in the market... U find a good deal on it anywhere?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> I'm in the market... U find a good deal on it anywhere?


I took Matt's advice, since I already shop on Austin kayak anyway and bought it there with the 15% off. It totaled to be $128


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry if I'm blowing up this thread, but I figure other old town predator owners might appreciate some of these mods I found. 

So I found a really cool mod for my ram rod holder today. Apparently yak attack makes predator plates with a built in 8" aluminum gear track. I had it to buy it because that helps me with my goal of not drilling any holes in this boat whatsoever. I'll be getting a few more of these


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> I'm in the market... U find a good deal on it anywhere?


You know the deal king will tell ya right bro ...

Let us know how you like it Brad !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good fish finder unit for this kayak? I've owned many lowrance units in the past and the ones I've had, I've been less than impressed with. I'm looking for something that will show me schools of fish and shad. I'd like to be able to view the fish as "arches" on my screen as well as have a clear view of structure on the bottom. I'm willing to spend extra to get a decent unit. 

Also, I'm not against trying new brands as well. Im growing tired of lowrance.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

It's getting there. I installed another gear track and added the ram mount for the humminbird helix 5 chirp and the ram transducer arm both on the gear track. I'll be coiling up the extra wires and zip typing them into a nice neat circle and having my battery box on board with me in the compartment under the seat. I'll figure out a way to keep that battery box from moving under my seat. But, no holes drilled into the hull at all . I'll be getting my humminbird unit in the next few days.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking real good !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

It's coming along!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Love my old town Predator 13!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Love my old town Predator 13!
> View attachment 241161



They are great kayaks. I've been in mine every week since I got it. Other than last week. definteily the most I've used a kayak in a year.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Love my old town Predator 13!
> View attachment 241161



They are great kayaks. I've been in mine every week since I got it. Other than last week. definteily the most I've used a kayak in a year.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Love my old town Predator 13!
> View attachment 241161



They are great kayaks. I've been in mine every week since I got it. Other than last week. definteily the most I've used a kayak in a year.


----------

